# Pro's who use 5D MkII



## Stubi (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello all,
Im trying to convince my talented photographer friend to switch from her outdated Olympus dslr to a Canon 5D Mark II (She cant afford the extra for the MkIII).
Here simple question was "do professionals use the MkII?".
I said lots and jumped on google but found it impossible to find a list of famous professionals who currently or recently used this camera.
So if you know of any please reply with name and link to they're site if possible and I'll compile a list 

Cheers
Stu


----------



## SambalOelek (Dec 3, 2012)

Pete Souza, official White House photographer, used the 5D Mark II until recently. It was the first digital SLR used for an official presidential photo

(The President himself has been seen using the camera, putting him in the same company as Madonna, Miley Cyrus, and the Jonas Brothers ) 

Quoting Jeff Ascough: _The number of truly brilliant photographers across the globe that use the camera daily in all sorts of disciplines and locations is testament to how good a camera it is. I have used a pair of 5D Mark II’s since launch date in 2008 and I had a pre-production camera before that. It is small, light, well-built and has the best files from any camera. Period._


----------



## gkaefer (Dec 3, 2012)

Klaus Esser from Düsseldorf is using a MKII for his 360* Panoramas:
http://www.360impressions.de/AuswAlle.html
klick on the Image and to enter the Panorama klick on "zur interaktiven Tour"

Georg


----------



## symmar22 (Dec 3, 2012)

The_Limper posted a link to Reuters pictures of the year, not only almost all are made with Canons, but you'll see a lot are made with 5D2s or 5D3s. 

http://blogs.reuters.com/fullfocus/2012/11/30/best-photos-of-the-year-2012/#a=1


----------



## trygved (Dec 3, 2012)

It is funny to me that a camera chosen for the official presidential portrait is evaluated not even 4 years later for pro-worthiness.


----------



## Stubi (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome. Thank you

Keep em coming


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 3, 2012)

Vincent Laforet used one of course (along with all other Canon bodies). Of course most successful professionals have surely upgraded by now, but it's without a doubt a professional camera and an absolute steal at the used prices it's been selling for recently.


----------



## Stubi (Dec 4, 2012)

Totally agree. Just need to convinve my friend who isnt a tech head :


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 4, 2012)

Stubi said:


> Totally agree. Just need to convinve my friend who isnt a tech head :


It would probably faster to show her the list of pros that use olympus....


----------



## preppyak (Dec 4, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Vincent Laforet used one of course (along with all other Canon bodies). Of course most successful professionals have surely upgraded by now, but it's without a doubt a professional camera and an absolute steal at the used prices it's been selling for recently.


I'm trying to remember if it's him or Shane Halibut that won't upgrade to the 5DIII because they say the video is the exact same and its not worth the extra price for them. But yeah, the 5dII was used to shoot a theatrically released movie: Act of Valor



wickidwombat said:


> It would probably faster to show her the list of pros that use olympus....


hahaha


----------



## symmar22 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not exactly about photography, but the 5d2 and 7d were used to shoot some scenes on the movies Avengers and Captain America.

http://www.bjp-online.com/british-journal-of-photography/news/2174309/canons-hdslrs-set-marvels-avengers

If it's good enough for Hollywood mega prods.......


----------



## StanFoxworthy (Dec 4, 2012)

You haven't mentioned what your photographer friend shoots (subject). For a camera that is brilliant out in the field, the Oly pro DSLR's are hard to beat, especially coupled with their SHG optics. I never dust-spotted a singe image from 2003-2010 (over 500,000 images shot), with travels around the country and Europe including some very dusty race tracks.
We switched over to Canon in the fall of 2010, as I was doing the majority of in-studio work as well as needing the capabilities of tilt-shift lenses. Dust is a major issue on my 1Ds MkIII & 5D MkII, especially when shooting for catalog with smaller apertures on plain backgrounds.
Just remember, it's just a tool, and getting the right one for the job at hand is the priority, no matter the make! If I had the extra money, I would add an E-5 and a handful of lenses in a heartbeat for my travel and inclement weather work.


----------



## mrmarks (Dec 4, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> The_Limper posted a link to Reuters pictures of the year, not only almost all are made with Canons, but you'll see a lot are made with 5D2s or 5D3s.
> 
> http://blogs.reuters.com/fullfocus/2012/11/30/best-photos-of-the-year-2012/#a=1



Quite a testament to the Canon lineup.


----------



## Stubi (Dec 4, 2012)

Stan she shoots products and landscapes.
I think its a middle of the range Olympus about 3yrs old. I know its 2 x crop and it does take a decent photo.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 4, 2012)

The psychologist in me says Stu wants his friend to get a mkii so he can get to play with it...........


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 5, 2012)

Go check out *Nevada Wier*.

She recently upgraded to the 5DIII but has used the 5DII for several years. The 5DII will now become a IR camera like her 5D did way back when she got the 5DII. She has an detailed equipment list and a lot of info on her blog about shooting, etc. Enjoy!

*http://www.nevadawier.com/*


----------



## Stubi (Dec 5, 2012)

Im already packing a 5DIII and 7D
Although the more mates packing compatible lenses the better right? 



Sporgon said:


> The psychologist in me says Stu wants his friend to get a mkii so he can get to play with it...........


----------



## StanFoxworthy (Dec 7, 2012)

Stubi said:


> Stan she shoots products and landscapes.
> I think its a middle of the range Olympus about 3yrs old. I know its 2 x crop and it does take a decent photo.



Hey Stu, I would think if she doesn't have a lot invested in UHG Olympus glass, it would be a pretty easy switch to at least the 5D MkII. Not to throw a monkey wrench in this, but there are some great deals on 1Ds MkIII's out there which gives her better weather sealing for being out in the wild, a slight increase in dynamic range, better focus and dual cards slots. If she's not so worried about the weather sealing than either of the last two iterations of the 5D. One thing that could also push her over the edge is the ability to use the Canon tilt-shift lenses for both product and landscapes. Hey, it's only money, right? ;D

As far as Olympus stuff, just know that my wife still shoots with an old E-500 8mpx and the kit lens for our travels in Italy & France and the files print up beautifully as 30x40's. I'm even thinking of adding one of the OM-D EM-5's with a couple of lenses for travel.

Good luck!


----------



## R1-7D (Dec 7, 2012)

trygved said:


> It is funny to me that a camera chosen for the official presidential portrait is evaluated not even 4 years later for pro-worthiness.



I agree, especially since the 5D2 and 5D3 deliver EXACTLY the same image quality in RAW. People go to great lengths to claim there's a difference, but I'm afraid there just isn't. Only Jpegs will look better thanks to the new processor and in-camera image processing, which is what most websites shoot in to promote the new tech. 

The 5D2 is by no means the better camera between the 5D2 and 5D3 now, but its still as every bit as good as it was when it was released four years ago in terms of IQ.


----------

